# Zero retention espresso grinders?



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The mazzers a shocker, and that was after brushing out tge chute.

Very poor


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

This is totally bonkers. He classifies them all as "zero retention" grinders apart from the mazzer and that "no stale coffee will end up in your cup". We all know that the Ceado will retain a few grams behind the anti-static screen and so does the ECM.

Totally useless test IMO. To the point that the Sette ranks second from the bottom. ☹


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Just watched it 3 times... It was an interesting test, and would love to see Marc do further tests with different grinders, all under the same test criteria. If the testing method is kept constant, then like it or not, data will reveal certain facts.

Things of interest and surprises

*that he chose to use a brush where he deemed easily accessible before weighing every single time. It would have been MUCH more informative if he took that little extra step and weighed the natural output, recorded it, then added the easily accessible remainder, then recorded the grand total output. Oh well.. What the retention, of the kind I was most keen to know was, this test won't really show. Still, I found it informative.

*even under these test rules, sette results shocked me, because, I don't know why, but I expected better.

*Ceado, according to Marc is a 2017 version. Is that in reference to the update of the anti static device they made months back? Or is there something else on top of that which makes it newer? I found the static spray while grinding (during the close up) not so flattering. Fines clinging around and beyond the chute.

*Mazzer, no surprise there, but was a bit surprised by the big gulf of a difference to other grinders.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Forgetting for a moment the fact that I might not have liked the test criteria, here are grinders I would like to see in the next round.

*compak (maybe E5 or E8?)

*Eureka atom

*rocket Fausto

*macap m4d

(they are all grinders I considered at one point in time)


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

If he's single disposing he should also consider using Dave's lens hood puffer. It's such an easy mod that can transform retention.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

It would have been nice to see the results for the second lot of beans i.e. after he had done the first grind


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DaveC would be pretty upset with the definition of retention here.

WLL do some really useless vids.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DaveC's coverage of retention on his Niche grinder review has really set the bar, in my opinion.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dylan said:


> DaveC would be pretty upset with the definition of retention here.
> 
> WLL do some really useless vids.


I also disliked the size of that massive brush....If I had used that for the Niche, it's total retention would be almost swallowed up by that stupid big brush. I have miniature stiff artists oil painting brushes, small and hold very little. Plus I would question some of his figures, as once any of those grinders has been in use for a while we all know in some of them coffee really starts to back up...usually grams of it.

He has a great advertorial voice though....wonderful easy to digest Videos....sort of like a Mc Donalds, nice to watch, but not good for you.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I find his odd intonation really distracting


----------

